# Speaker wire gauge



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

What is the recommended speaker wire gauge? I currently have 16 AWG. This would be for 5.1 set up.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

14 for the back and 12 for the front


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

JQueen said:


> 14 for the back and 12 for the front


Is 16 not recommended because of signal loss?


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Here's a chart that may help

http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm#wiretable


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

JQueen said:


> Here's a chart that may help
> 
> http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm#wiretable


For the 16 it says 48 ft max at 8 ohm. I am running maybe 25 to 30 feet of wire per speaker so won't 16 work?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

asere said:


> I am running maybe 25 to 30 feet of wire per speaker so won't 16 work?


Yes it will.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Using 12 or 14 won't hurt (in fact I use 12 all around since the Belden in-wall 12 gauge is fairly cheap), but if you already have enough 16 gauge to get your speakers set up, it should work fine for the lengths you need.

Will you be concealing any of it in the wall? If so I'd recommend going a little overkill so you won't have to worry about pulling new wire if you change your mind later. Another reason I went with 12 for my surrounds.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Peter Loeser said:


> Using 12 or 14 won't hurt (in fact I use 12 all around since the Belden in-wall 12 gauge is fairly cheap), but if you already have enough 16 gauge to get your speakers set up, it should work fine for the lengths you need.
> 
> Will you be concealing any of it in the wall? If so I'd recommend going a little overkill so you won't have to worry about pulling new wire if you change your mind later. Another reason I went with 12 for my surrounds.


Actually they are in ceiling speakers. On another note I would like to get banana plugs to make connection easier to avr. I was told not to get the cheap plastic ones with the +/- on them. Which ones are those and which ones do you recommend for 16 gauge wires?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

asere said:


> Actually they are in ceiling speakers. On another note I would like to get banana plugs to make connection easier to avr. I was told not to get the cheap plastic ones with the +/- on them. Which ones are those and which ones do you recommend for 16 gauge wires?


I have used the GLS Audio Safe Connect on 14 gauge with very good results (these appear to be available from Sewell Direct as the 'Deadbolt' for cheaper). Parts Express and Ram Electronics also have good options for around $1-$2 per plug. Just make sure you check the plug specs to see what range of wire size they'll accept.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Peter Loeser said:


> I have used the GLS Audio Safe Connect on 14 gauge with very good results (these appear to be available from Sewell Direct as the 'Deadbolt' for cheaper). Parts Express and Ram Electronics also have good options for around $1-$2 per plug. Just make sure you check the plug specs to see what range of wire size they'll accept.


How are these:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0097JLQVC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&smid=A1IZYUD9B8EI1C


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

asere said:


> How are these:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0097JLQVC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&smid=A1IZYUD9B8EI1C


Those will definitely do what you need. I have made quite a few monoprice purchases with no complaints.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Peter Loeser said:


> Those will definitely do what you need. I have made quite a few monoprice purchases with no complaints.


Thank you!


----------

